# Solved: Windows Media Player & Flash Player choppy playback



## i_like_salmo

Hi, 

I've been having problems listening to music on windows media player and watching flash videos. The playback is choppy (sometimes gets stuck and generally bounces around) but also my system seems to take an age to start up and is slow.

I've run disk-defragmentor, scandisk, spybot, adaware, AVG etc. But no luck.

This has come about since I've put about 20GB of music onto my laptop (I still have around 47GB of 70GB free). However, when Windows Media Player is not open the system still runs slowly and I have no luck running flash videos. 

The only possible solution I can think of is deleting the music but I'm a bit hesitatant to do so because it took me ages to put it on! 

Anyway, thanks very much for any help you can give me!


----------



## templii

I have a similar problem. After downloading Real Player I contracted a virus in my privacy sector. Flagging up my standby computer I transferred my music files across and now I have spasmodic machine gun bursts of noise during playback.

Playing the music directly from the transfer (CD) media is fine

Hope someone out there can help....templii


----------



## i_like_salmo

Right I've cracked it, don't ask me why this works but it does!

Go to Control Panel > System > Hardware(tab) > Device Manager > IDE ATA/ATAPI Controllers > Primary IDE Channel (right click and choose properties)

Click on the "Driver" tab then "Uninstall". Windows will now tell you to restart so let it - ok when the restart has finished it will reinstall the driver for the IDE controllers and problem solved!

Although I have no idea how this happened the problem was to do with how the CPU used memory, something screwed up the IDE driver. Anyway fixed now, let me know if anyone else has had success with this.


----------



## templii

Hi i_like_salmo's,

I'm glad you have solved your problem but I am a bit worried that if I uninstal the IDE driver I might not be able to get it back????????


Regards

templii


----------



## i_like_salmo

All I can say is in my case Windows detected it immediately, I'm really just a problem solver - I don't really have much technical computer knowledge. 

If you're looking for assurance over whether it will definitely re-install I'd ask someone who has a better knowledge than me!

Good Luck!


----------



## JeffM

Windows will ALWAYS detect the ide driver as its one of the drivers that are built into Windows and it always looks for it on every boot. Don't worry , just do it


----------



## i_like_salmo

There you go matey. Just do it!


----------



## Quahogboy

I went ahead and tried this too. I wish I had found this a long time ago. I thought it had to do with the Flash version I had but it also fixed Quicktime too. Great easy fix. It automatically found my drive and installed the drivers for it.


----------



## JeffM

actually, as both REAL and QUICKTIME are getting rather bloated nowadays, if all you want is to play stuff there a substitute player for both of these formats which are very small.Probly find them some where like CNet or elsewhere.

JeffM


----------

